# tchaikovsky



## odellshaun (Mar 14, 2007)

hi, could anyone telll me the definitive version of, dance of the sugar plum fairy, on cd, thankyou, shaun.


----------



## hlolli (Dec 31, 2006)

Karajan has conducted and recorded the nutcracker.

I'd recommend
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Nutcracker-Suite-Swan-Lake-Karajan/dp/B0009NDKXC


----------

